# اضطهاد المسيحيين علي مر العصور



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2008)

*اضطهاد المسيحيين*

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*


اذهب إلى: تصفح, ابحث
اضطهاد المسيحيين هو الاضطهاد الدينيللمسيحيين في بعض الاحيان نتيجة للتصريح ايمانهم ، سواء من الناحية التاريخية او في العصر الحالي. في الدول حيث الحرية الدينية محدودة ، يمكن ان تؤدي معاداة المسيحية إلى *اضطهاد المسيحيين*.
*فهرس*

[إخفاء]

<LI class=toclevel-1>1 إضطهاد المسيحية<LI class=toclevel-1>2 اضطهاد المسيحيين في وقت مبكر من اليهود<LI class=toclevel-1>3 اضطهاد المسيحيين في وقت مبكر من قبل الرومان
3.1 الاضطهاد العظيم
<LI class=toclevel-1>4 اضطهاد المسيحيين للمسيحيين<LI class=toclevel-1>5 المسلمين واضطهاد المسيحيين<LI class=toclevel-1>6 البلاد الشيوعية<LI class=toclevel-1>7 مواضيع مرتبطة
8 مصادر
*[تحرير] إضطهاد المسيحية*

في الفي عام من الايمان المسيحي ، ونحو 70 مليون المؤمنين وقد قتل من أجل ايمانهم ، منهم 45،5 مليون او 65 في المائة منهم في القرن العشرين وفقا " للاضطهاد الجديد" ( "انا nuovi perseguitati")[1] .
حاليا ، اشد اضطهاد للمسيحيين هو في كوريا الشمالية. [2]

إتبع المسيح في حياتة علي الأرض عدد قليل من اليهود هم تلاميذه و بعد نهاية مرحلة وجود المسيح علي الأرض شهدت المسيحية تحول أكبر أعدائها و هو اليهودي المعروف بشاول الطرسوسي نسبة الي طرطوس فأصبح إسمة بولس (الرسول) وتحول إلى أهم ناشري المسيحية و نشر المسيحية بين الأمم (الرومان) و بينما عمل بطرس علي نشر المسيحية بين اليهود .
تعرضت المسيحية للإضطهاد من عشرة قياصرة رومان أذاقوا المسيحيين العذاب الوانا و لكن بعد أن تحول قسطنطين عن الوثنيه إلى المسيحية أصبحت المسيحية دين الدولة الرومانية وتحولت المسيحية في الغرب عندها الي ديانة دولة و أصبحت (ديانة) مستقلة ولكن بقيت العديد من الكنائس الشرقية والإصلاحية فيما بعد بعيدة عن تأثير روما و تعرضت هذة الكنائس أيضا للإضطهاد علي يد الكنيسة الغربية (الرومانية).

*[تحرير] اضطهاد المسيحيين في وقت مبكر من اليهود*

اوائل المسيحيين كانوا من طائفة اليهودية. لم يكن هناك كسر مع القوانين الدينية اليهودية وطقوسها ، "جاء ذلك مع ظهور بولس ، الذي لم يكن يعرف يسوع - من هذه النقطه ، كان المسيحيه _اسرائيل الجديدة_"[3]
في القرن الاول،كان اشد الناس عداوة للمسيحيين في القدس هم اليهود و كان اضطهاد المسيحيين في القدس على يد اليهود، باستثناء نيرون و في العهد الجديد المسيحي يتصل الحسابات اليهودية رفض يسوع والاتهامات من اليهود مسؤولية صلب المسيح لبلده. اعمال الرسل اعادة العد في عدد من الحالات في وقت مبكر من المسيحيين للاضطهاد من قبل المءسسه الدينية اليهودية من الوقت.
هذا الموضوع دورا هاما في عدد من المذاهب المسيحيه التي تتراوح بين الافراج عن المسيحيين من طاعة التقييدات الكثيرة للقانون العهد القديم إلى الوصيه إلى الوعظ إلى جميع المتحدة معنى لالوثنيون وكذلك اليهود .أدلة موثوقه من الاحداث المصاحبه للشقاق بين اليهودية والمسيحيه ليست متاحة. ويقول ان العداء نمت على مر الاجيال. بحلول القرن الرابع جون chrysostom كان محتجا بأن اليهود وحدها ، ولا الرومان ، كانوا مسؤولين عن قتل المسيح. ومع ذلك ، ووفقا لlaqueur : "اعفاء بيلات من الذنب قد تكون مرتبطة مع الانشطه التبشيريه المسيحيه في وقت مبكر من روما ، والرغبة في عدم استعداء هؤلاء انهم يريدون تحويلهم."
على الأقل بحلول القرن الرابع ، إلى توافق في الآراء بين العلماء هي ان للاضطهاد من جانب اليهود للمسيحيين وقد جرت العادة على المبالغه ؛ ووفقا لجيمس افيريت ... الكثير من الكراهية تجاه المسيحيين واليهود تستند إلى سوء الفهم الشعبي. إن اليهود قد النشطه المضطهدين من المسيحيين لقرون كثيرة... دراسة للمصادر القرن الرابع للالتاريخ اليهودي سيظهر ان الاعمال العالمي ، عنيد ، وخبيثة من الكراهية اليهودية والمسيحيه التي اشار اليها آباء الكنيسة واخرى لا تحصى لا وجود له في واقع تاريخي. . التعميمات متعلق بالباباوات من الكتاب لدعم الاتهام قد تفسر خطأ من القرن الرابع وحتى يومنا هذا. ان الفرد يكره اليهود وreviled المسيحيين لا يمكن ان يكون هناك شك ، ولكن ليس هناك ما يدل على ان اليهود بوصفها الطبقة مكروه واضطهاد المسيحيين بوصفها الطبقة وخلال السنوات الأولى من القرن الرابع.
ووفقا لعهد جديد ، موت يسوع كان يطالب به اليهود سنهدرين وقبلت السلطات الرومانيه ، تنفذ عقوبة الصلب الروماني. العهد الجديد ايضا المحاضر ان أول شهيد كان اسطفانوس الذي رشق بالحجاره من قبل اليهود ، ايد شاول الطرسوسي قلبيا الاتفاق (الرجل الذي تحول لاحقا واصبح اسم "بولس".) العهد الجديد وغني عن القول ان بول كان يسجن نفسه في عدة مناسبات من قبل السلطات الرومانيه ، للرشق بالحجاره من قبل اليهود وتركت للقتلى في احدى المناسبات ، وكان في نهاية المطاف ، اذ تؤخذ السجين إلى روما. بطرس وآخرون في السجن ايضا ، beatened وعموما لمضايقات. بسبب الاضطهاد الشديد في القدس أكثر من الاعتقاد اليهودي اضطر المسيحيين إلى الرحيل. وقال جيمس كان قد نفذ فيهم حكم الاعدام حول ذلك الوقت.

*[تحرير] اضطهاد المسيحيين في وقت مبكر من قبل الرومان*






صلب القديس بطرس​

رفض المسيحيين تأليه الإمبراطور الروماني وعبادته كما رفضوا الخدمة في الجيش الروماني ، ولذلك نظرت الحكومة الرومانية إلى المسيحيين على أنهم فرقة هدامة تهدد أوضاع الإمبراطورية وكيانها ، بل وسلامتها.
بدأ اضطهاد الدولة الرومانية الرسمي للمسيحيين في عام 64م على يد الإمبراطور نيرون وحتى عام وفاته 68م وعرف هذا الاضطهاد بالاضطهاد الأول ، أما الاضطهاد الثاني فقد تم بين عامي 95 – 96م زمن الإمبراطور دوميتيان[4] فى عصر نيرون كثرت المؤامرات والإغتيالات السياسية التى كان له يد في تدبيرها وكانت أمه "أجريبينا" إحدى ضحاياه وماتت وهى تلعن جنينها نيرون التى حملته في بطنها وأبلت به العالم، ومن ضحاياه أيضاً "أوكتافيا" زوجته الأولى وقد قام بقتلها أثناء أدائه مسرحيه يحمل فيها صولجان فسقط من يده. مدحت أوكتافيا أدائه لكنها قالت له "لو أنك لم تسقط الصولجان فقتلها". ومن بعدها لم يتجرأ أحد من العاملين في قصره أن يعيب أي عمل له، وأيضاً قتل معلمه سينيكا، أما أشهر جرائمه على الإطلاق كان حريق روما الشهير سنة 64 م حيث راوده خياله في أن يعيد بناء روما، وبدأت النيران من القاعدة الخشبية للسيرك الكبير حيث شبت فيها النيران وأنتشرت بشدة لمدة أسبوع في أنحاء روما، وألتهمت النيران عشرة أحياء من جملة أنحاء المدينة الأربعة عشر، وبينما كانت النيران تتصاعد والأجساد تحترق وفى وسط صراخ الضحايا كان نيرون جالساً في برج مرتفع يتسلى بمنظر الحريق الذى خلب لبه وبيده آلة الطرب يغنى أشعار هوميروس التى يصف فيها حريق طروادة.
وهلك في هذا الحريق آلالاف من سكان روما وأتجهت أصابع اتهام الشعب والسياسين تشير إليه إلى أنه هو المتسبب في هذا الحريق المتعمد، وتهامس أهل روما بالأقاويل عليه وتعالت كلماتهم وتزايدت كرهية الشعب نحوه، وأصبح يحتاج إلى كبش فداء يضعه متهماً أمام الشعب وكان أمامه إختيار أما اليهود أو المسيحية الحديثة في روما، ولكن كان اليهود تحت حماية بوبياسبينا إحدى زوجات نيرون، فألصق التهمة بالمسيحيين، وبدأ يلهى الشعب في القبض على المسيحيين وإضطهادهم وسفك دمائهم بتقديمهم للوحوش الكاسرة أو حرقهم بالنيران أمام أهل روما في الستاديوم وفى جميع أنحاء الإمبراطورية حتى أن مؤهلات الولاة الذين كانوا يتولون الأقاليم هو مدى قسوتهم في قتل المسيحيين، وسيق أفواج من المسيحيين لإشباع رغبة الجماهير في رؤية الدماء، وعاش المسيحيين في سراديب تحت الأرض وفى الكهوف ومازالت كنائسهم وأمواتهم إلى الآن يزورها السياح.
وأستمر الإضطهاد الدموى أربع سنوات ذاق فيه المسيحيون كل مايتبادر إلى الذهن من أصناف التعذيب الوحشى، وكان من ضحاياه الرسولان بولس و بطرس اللذان أستشهدا عام 68م. ولما سادت الإمبراطورية الرومانية الفوضى والجريمة أعلنه مجلس الشيوخ السنات أنه أصبح "عدو الشعب" فمات منتحراً في عام 68 م مخلفاً وراؤه حالة من الإفلاس نتيجة بذخه الشديد والفوضى من كثرة الحروب الأهلية أثناء حكمه ونيرون هو القيصر الذى أشار إليه سفر الأعمال في (أعمال 25 : 28) و (أعمال 26: 32) ولم ينته إضطهاد المسيحيين بموته وفى 68 م في نفس هذه السنة الذى قتل فيه الوثنيين في مصر مرقس الرسول قتل أيضا نفسهً نيرون إمبراطور روما بطعنة خنجر.
خلال القرنين الثاني والثالث تأصلت المسيحية بعمق في القسم الشرقي من الإمبراطورية، لا بل انتشرت إلى حدّ ما خارج تخومها . واستمرت الكنائس الثلاث إنطاكية وروما والإسكندرية في تطورها وتنظيمها ولكنها تعرضت في هذين القرنين إلى ما لا يقل عن ثمانية اضطهادات كبرى بحيث أخذ اضطهاد المسيحيين شكلاً مزمناً نظير حمّى بطيئة تخف تارة وتشتّد أخرى .
كان تراجان هو أول إمبراطور أعلن أن المسيحية ديانة محرمة ، ولكي يضع حدا لانتشار المسيحية ، حكم على كثيرين منهم بالموت ، وأرسل بعضا آخر إلى المحكمة الإمبراطورية بروما.

*[تحرير] الاضطهاد العظيم*

في نهاية الثالث وبداية القرن الرابع. اضطهادهم ، والاضطهاد الكبير الذي يعتبر اكبر. مع بداية سلسلة من اربعة مراسيم حظر الممارسات المسيحيه ويأمر بسجن رجال الدين المسيحي ، شهد القرن الثالث صورا أخرى من أبشع ألوان التعذيب والاضطهاد للمسيحيين ، وذلك في عهد الإمبراطور دقلديانوس ، الذي أمر بهدم الكنائس وإعدام كتبها المقدسة ، وأمر بإلقاء القبض على الكهان ، وسائر رجال الدين ، فامتلأت السجون بالمسيحيين، واستشهد الكثيرين بعد أم مزقت أجسادهم بالسياط والمخالب الحديدية ، والنشر بالمناشير ، والتمشيط بين اللحم والعظم ، والإحراق بالنار ، وقد سمي عصره باسم " عصر الشهداء "

*[تحرير] اضطهاد المسيحيين للمسيحيين*

كما مع العديد من الأديان ، المسيحيه ليست مجموعة متجانسه ؛ توجد العديد من الطوائف المسيحيه ، التي غالبا ما يجدون انفسهم على طرفي نقيض مع بعضها البعض ، في كثير من الاحيان لان جماعة واحدة لا تعتبر اخر المسيحيه على الإطلاق ، كما هو الحال مع تعميم والمسيحيين المورمون .
لدى انشاء روابط رسمية بين الدولة والمسيحيه ، (الدولة والكنيسة) تحول الانتباه إلى اولئك الذين يعتبرون هراطقه (زنادقه)، امثلة كثيرة من القرن الرابع مثل الاريه ، التي عقدت ، ضد التقاليد الارثوذكسيه ، ان لم يكن يسوع "في وحدة واحدة مع الأب" ، ولكن بدلا من ذلك كان خلق يجري ، وليس على نفس المستوى مع الله ، ولكن فوق البشر أدناه الله الآب.
اعتبر الأباطرة البيزنطيون المسيحيين الذين رفضوا قرارات مجمع خلقيدونية خارجين عن الإيمان الصحيح. بلغ هذا الاضطهاد أوجه في عهد المقوقس، آخر حاكم وبطريرك روماني لمصر. حكم مصر لمدة عشر سنوات قام خلالها بتعذيب مسيحيي مصر بالجلد والسجن والقتل والاستيلاء على ممتلكاتهم.[5]

*[تحرير] المسلمين واضطهاد المسيحيين*

الاسلام يعترف بيسوع بوصفه النبي العظيم ، و المسيحيون في ظل الشريعة الاسلامية من أهل الذمة. [6] و كان لأهل الذمة حقوق قانونية أكثر من غيرهم من غير المسلمين ، ولكن اقل من الحقوق القانونية والاجتماعية للمسلمين.
فرض القرآن (الجزية) على اهل الكتاب من غير المسلمين الذين يقعون تحت حكم المسلمين في الآية [القرآن 9:29] من القرآن مع اعفائهم من الجهاد. وعلى المسلمين الزكاة والجهاد
تميّز العصر الإسلامي المبكّر بدرجة من التسامح الديني، والعدالة الإجتماعية. ويذكر ان ان أكثر القبائل العربية كانت مسيحية الطابع، ومن اهمها تغلب ، و كان نقصان المسيحيين والنصارى في الجزيرة العربية واليمن حدث بعد اوامر الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب باجلائهم منها[7].
ابان القرن الاول الهجري برزت مساهمة القبائل المسيحية (خاصة السريانية) ابان الفتوحات العربية، وفي تثبيت اركان الحكم، و بقيت جماعات كثيرة على دينها مثل اقباط مصر، وموارنة لبنان، وتغالبة الجزيرة، وكان نصارى الشام من القبائل التغلبية يشكلون سندا للامويين في الجيش، وفي الاسطول. وبقيت إدارة الدواوين في ايديهم، وسمح الخلفاء والولاة لهم ببناء كنائس جديدة". إلى ذلك، لعبت الاديرة في المنطقة دورا مهما في التوعية ودعم الانسان الجديد الحامل افكارا جديدة.[7].
حدثت بعض التجاوزات في أثناء حكم الخليفة الفاطمي الحاكم بأمر الله مع ان الدولة لفاطمية عرفت بتسامحها مع كل الاديان و المذاهب و لكن حصلت بعض موجات الإضطهاد ضد المسيحيين المصريين، كتلك التي وقعت في عهد السلطان المملوكي محمد بن قلاوون، و عهد ابنه صالح بن محمد بن قلاوون[5]
نشأت الحكومة العثمانيه من رماد الامبراطوريه البيزنطيه .واحد من أول الاشياء التي قامت بها الحكومة العثمانيه هو السماح للكنيسة بانتخاب البطريرك الجديد .
حولت الحكومة العثمانيه ايا صوفيا و بارثينون ، التي كانت الكنائس المسيحيه منذ ما يقرب من الالفيه إلى مساجد ، وعلى الرغم من ان مالا يحصى من الكنائس الاخرى ، سواء في القسطنطينيه واماكن اخرى ظلت في ايدي المسيحيين. كانت جميع الكنائس الارثوذكسيه داخل الاراضي العثمانيه تحت سيطره القسطنطينيه. و هكذا ، فان سلطة البطريرك كانت واسعه.
من امثلة الاضطهاد الذي عاناه السريان المسيحيين ، انه قد بلغ عدد القتلى والضحايا من السريان في جنوب تركيا اوائل القرن العشرين، أكثر من 150 ألف من بلادهم عدا الذين سُبيوا من الأطفال والنساء بالإضافة إلى تدمير ممتلكاتهم وتهجيرهم من بلادهم، كما بلغ عدد الذين هاجروا أيضاً أكثر من مائة الفٍ هاموا على وجوههم خارج الوطن من الاضطهاد وهروباً من الظلم.[8]

*[تحرير] البلاد الشيوعية*

لا توجد أية ديانة في البلاد الشيوعية مثل كوريا الشمالية، إذ لا يسمح بوجود البوذية ولا المسيحية ولا الكونفوشيوسية ولا الإسلام في كوريا الشمالية[9]
تعتبر كوريا الشمالية أسوأ منتهك للحريات الدينية في العالم‏,‏ حيث لايسمح لأي أديان أن تمارس شعائرها‏,‏ وبالنسبة للصين‏,‏ ‏هناك اضطهاد للمسيحيين الذين لاينتمون إلي الطوائف التي أقرتها الحكومة الصينية


----------



## Meriamty (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اضطهاد المسيحيين علي مر العصور*


فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


موضوع راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 يناير 2008)

*رد على: اضطهاد المسيحيين علي مر العصور*



Meriamty قال:


> فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم​
> 
> موضوع راائع جداااا ​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك ​


مرسي يا مريوتي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------

